# Farming Simulator



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

HAHAHA this is a step too far!


----------



## Tonyl55 (Dec 15, 2008)

I like playing games like that, I have got Ship Sim, Farming Sim, and Lorry Sim


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Are they even classed as games? They're job simulators.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

according to my farmer mate, the gameplay is all wrong, 

that tractor could never pull that trailer and you would never drive over the grain like that 

:lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

but boy are those Deutz Agrotrons nice to drive =D


----------

